#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Трудно быть Богом (Алексей Герман)

## Виктор В

Знакомы ли вы с работами Алексея Германа? Как вы к ним относитесь? Захотите ли смотреть ТББ, зная, что в нем много грязи, крови, ужаса?

Фильм "Хрусталев, машину!" перевернул мои представления о кино. Он  похищает сознание, камера становится глазами, сквозь которые потоком льется жизнь, экзистенция. Для Германа это его язык, я же в нем вижу схематическое изображение существования. Кроме того, то, что происходит в кадре, является для меня олицетворением самсары, на первый взгляд наполненной кажущимися бессмысленными событиям, в действительности имеющими вполне реальные причинно-следственные связи, оставленные режиссером за кадром. Но это то ,что вижу я, как говорится, кесарю кесарево. Что хотел сказать Герман можно узнать, читая разные интервью и статьи, коих в интеренте сейчас в достатке.
Для тех, кто не готов к такому опыту рекомендую "Мой друг Иван Лапшин", хотя его, думаю, многие видели.

Чего ждать в этот раз? На Трудно быть Богом я идти боюсь, но пойду. Плохого он нарисовать способен сколько угодно, я не сомневаюсь, но покажет ли он что-нибудь хорошее - скорее всего нет. Т.е. картина мира, скорее всего, будет однобокой. (Не смотрел, но осуждаю  :Smilie:  )
P.S. Книгу не читал, хоть и люблю Стругацких.

----------

Алик (28.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (28.02.2014)

----------


## Ануруддха

Почитал отзывы критиков и уже от этого стало тоскливо, решил, что смотреть не буду.

----------

Буль (01.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Солидарен с Валерием. Тоже, начитавшись отзывов, решил не ходить. Да и книга не особо понравилась в своё время.

----------


## Виктор В

Ну это не серьезно, так зависеть от чужого мнения, ребята.

----------

Алик (28.02.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Ну это не серьезно, так зависеть от чужого мнения, ребята.


Дело в том, что я вообще не в восторге от творчества Стругацких.

----------

Aion (28.02.2014)

----------


## Виктор В

*Аурум*

фильм это самостоятельное произведение, впрочем, у меня нет цели убеждать кого-то.

----------


## Поляков

Хочу сходить, ну или качну. Фильм, судя по трейлеру, визуально превосходный.

----------


## Артур Гуахо

Интересно посмотреть, много разных отзывов.Если у нас будут показывать пойду.

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

замечательная книга и замечательный режиссер...  :Kiss:  редко смотрю российское кино. но эта картина стоит того

----------

Алик (28.02.2014), Сергей Хос (01.03.2014)

----------


## Vladiimir

> ... рекомендую "Мой друг Иван Лапшин", хотя его, думаю, многие видели.


Я лично не видел. Попробую посмотреть.

----------


## Алик

У меня двенадцатитомник братьев Стругацких, в начале 90-х оформил подписку. Некоторые тома истрепаны, как библиотечные книги Булгакова. А читаю  только я.  Третий том с ТББ в  том числе. Поэтому посмотрю обязательно, хотя и боюсь разочароваться. Уж слишком долго ждал этот фильм и жду от него уровня "Сталкера".

----------

Lion Miller (01.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.03.2014), Паня (01.03.2014), Фил (01.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2014)

----------


## Поляков

> Я лично не видел. Попробую посмотреть.


Везет вам, посмотрите впервые. Один из лучших фильмов, которые видел.

----------

Vladiimir (01.03.2014), Фил (01.03.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Солидарен с Валерием. Тоже, начитавшись отзывов, решил не ходить. Да и книга не особо понравилась в своё время.


а вы ее сейчас перечитайте. Я полгода назад перечитала, доставило неимоверно. И не поверишь, что написано 50 (!) лет назад

----------

Алик (01.03.2014), Аурум (01.03.2014), Джнянаваджра (01.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.03.2014), Паня (01.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2014)

----------


## Aion

Ложка дёгтя: Слепящий свет полудня, или Фашизм братьев Стругацких

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ложка дёгтя: Слепящий свет полудня, или Фашизм братьев Стругацких


навернео, офтоп, но всегда завидовала людям, которые за бесплатно умеют писать такие объемы текста. С другой стороны, очень раздражают дилетанты, с умным видом несущие пургу (тут должно было быть другое слово, но будем уважать Правила). Например, автора не удивляет, что в Марсианских хрониках Бредбери описан мир, в котором свирепствует сегрегация по рассовому признаку? Писатели ведь реально пишут о том, что они видят. Пусть даже в странных фантастических формах. Тут, скорее, не вопрос к стругацким, а вопрос к обществу, в котором они жили, ведь они просто пыталсиь придумать улучшенный вариант действительности. Это ж на что же тогда действительность была похожа?

----------

Алик (01.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2014)

----------


## Aion

> навернео, офтоп, но всегда завидовала людям, которые за бесплатно умеют писать такие объемы текста. С другой стороны, очень раздражают дилетанты, с умным видом несущие пургу (тут должно было быть другое слово, но будем уважать Правила). Например, автора не удивляет, что в Марсианских хрониках Бредбери описан мир, в котором свирепствует сегрегация по рассовому признаку? Писатели ведь реально пишут о том, что они видят. Пусть даже в странных фантастических формах. Тут, скорее, не вопрос к стругацким, а вопрос к обществу, в котором они жили, ведь они просто пыталсиь придумать улучшенный вариант действительности. Это ж на что же тогда действительность была похожа?


Ваши эмоции понятны, но поверьте, если бы Вы были знакомы с деятельностью одного из братьев Стругацких в реале, Вы были бы шибко удивлены. Но о покойниках плохо не принято, так что я уж промолчу... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Но о покойниках плохо не принято, так что я уж промолчу...


Удивительное двоемыслие конечно —плохо говорить о покойниках не принято, а делать намёки и закатывать глаза — вполне приемлемо.

----------

Ho Shim (04.03.2014), Lion Miller (01.03.2014), Ашвария (01.03.2014), Виктор В (01.03.2014), Джнянаваджра (01.03.2014), Елена Саяпина (01.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.03.2014), Паня (01.03.2014), Поляков (01.03.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ваши эмоции понятны, но поверьте, если бы Вы были знакомы с деятельностью одного из братьев Стругацких в реале, Вы были бы шибко удивлены. Но о покойниках плохо не принято, так что я уж промолчу...


Ну и что, даже если что-то где-то и было? У каждого великого человека жизнь и творчество мало пересекались.  У Пушкина была куча любовниц, когда Лермонтов погиб на дуэли, свет облегченно вздохнул и даже Николай Первый посмертно оскорбил поэта. Достоевский, Тургенев ...  Это же не умаляет их гениальности.

----------

Елена Саяпина (01.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.03.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Удивительное двоемыслие конечно —плохо говорить о покойниках не принято, а делать намёки и закатывать глаза — вполне приемлемо.


Ну а как иначе сообщить о том, что у моего недоверия классикам есть основание?  :Cool:

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ну а как иначе сообщить о том, что у моего недоверия классикам есть основание?


ну мало кто из гениев литературы был реально хорошим человеком. Вот навскидку даже не могу никого привести в качестве безупречного нравственного ориентира. Что не мешает им быть гениями, а нам - восторгаться их произведениями.

----------

Алик (01.03.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (01.03.2014)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

> Ваши эмоции понятны, но поверьте, если бы Вы были знакомы с деятельностью одного из братьев Стругацких в реале, Вы были бы шибко удивлены. Но о покойниках плохо не принято, так что я уж промолчу...


простите, меня слабо волнует их жизнь. Мне хватило погружения в жизнь Пушкина, для того, чтобы заработать стойкое отвращение к нему и его творчеству, больше я этой ошибки не повторяю  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну а как иначе сообщить о том, что у моего недоверия классикам есть основание?


Отбросить дурацкие суеверия и высказать всё аргументированно. Например: По сообщениям XX и YY, А.Н. Стругацкий ел детей.

----------

Алик (01.03.2014), Елена Саяпина (01.03.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Ну это не серьезно, так зависеть от чужого мнения, ребята.


Ну, а так: я видел скриншоты, решил что смотреть не буду. Зависеть от своего зрения -- это более серьёзно?

Да я и книгу-то не читал...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Аурум

> а вы ее сейчас перечитайте. Я полгода назад перечитала, доставило неимоверно. И не поверишь, что написано 50 (!) лет назад


Спасибо за совет, но читать заново не буду. У меня и так список того, что нужно прочесть длинный.  :Smilie:

----------


## Тензин Таши

> Спасибо за совет, но читать заново не буду. У меня и так список того, что нужно прочесть длинный.


Что-то из Дюма?  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Что-то из Дюма?


Из Мипхама Ринпоче наверное.

----------

Аурум (01.03.2014)

----------


## Аурум

> Из Мипхама Ринпоче наверное.


Угадал. И Джамгона нашего Конгтрула.

----------

Aion (01.03.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (01.03.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Угадал. И Джамгона нашего Конгтрула.


Ага, тоже плодотворный автор был.

----------

Аурум (01.03.2014)

----------


## Aion

> Отбросить дурацкие суеверия и высказать всё аргументированно. Например: По сообщениям XX и YY, А.Н. Стругацкий ел детей.


На ретроградном Меркурии вербально как-то не могу высказать, простите уж мне мою дурь:

----------


## Рюдзи

А я вот посмотрел. Три часа чистой ашубха-бхаваны. Доволен.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

Хороший фильм - очень вовремя.
Хороший не в смысле, что его приятно смотреть - а в том смысле, что очень точен в определённых символических моментах.
Также впервые видел, как в зале людям становилось плохо.

----------


## Буль

> Также впервые видел, как в зале людям становилось плохо.


Хм...  :Confused:  Не, лучше не пойду...

----------


## Чагна Дордже

> Хороший фильм - очень вовремя.
> Хороший не в смысле, что его приятно смотреть - а в том смысле, что очень точен в определённых символических моментах.
> Также впервые видел, как в зале людям становилось плохо.


Это от манеры тамошних обывателей сморкаться где не попадя?  :Smilie:  Да, девушки, которые ходили, исплевались все от этого  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

Обычная история о том, как представление о несправедливости постепенно выедает всю плешь, после чего плюёшь на все принципы миролюбия и идёшь рубить головы.
Хорошее буддийское поучение о том, что от людей, которые рассуждают о справедливости, надо держаться как можно дальше. Это не просто опасный яд для ума, а наилипчайшая зараза, которая позволяет тысячами способами прорастить в уме неблагие проявления.

----------


## Лайммилл

Джнянаваджра, это Вы, наверное, на Ким Ки Дука не ходили.  :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

Я что-то в какой-то момент жизни поняла, что поскольку смысл жизни и как его осуществить я уже нашла, то ковыряться в помойках мне больше не за чем, поэтому я такие фильмы больше не смотрю, не читаю такую литературу и т.д. А смотрю что-то приятное и красивое, потому что если я хочу время с пользой провести, то лучше мне послушать Ринпоче эти 3 часа например, а если я хочу себя развлечь, то тогда я хочу что-то приятное и красивое, для удовольствия.
А смотреть на помойку это сомнительное удовольствие.
Сочувствую, конечно, людям, которым свой смысл жизни приходится искать среди всего этого.

----------

Аурум (02.04.2014), Буль (03.04.2014), Кузьмич (04.04.2014)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Джнянаваджра, это Вы, наверное, на Ким Ки Дука не ходили.


А он разве шёл в кинотеатрах? Ну я как бы посмотрел в своё время и его "Остров" посмотрел, и "Самаритянку", как по мне - он унылый. Единственное исключение, конечно, "Весна, Лето, Осень, Зима... и снова весна" - но там режиссёр, будучи католиком кажется, тоже какую-то сомнительную мораль вывел.

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Это от манеры тамошних обывателей сморкаться где не попадя?  Да, девушки, которые ходили, исплевались все от этого


Нет, просто сидящая впереди интеллегентная бабушка от созерцания вываливающихся внутренностей из распоротого живота после арканарской резни в конце фильма очень охала, видно было что ей нехорошо.

----------


## Алик

> Я что-то в какой-то момент жизни поняла, что поскольку смысл жизни и как его осуществить я уже нашла, то ковыряться в помойках мне больше не за чем, поэтому я такие фильмы больше не смотрю, не читаю такую литературу и т.д. А смотрю что-то приятное и красивое, потому что если я хочу время с пользой провести, то лучше мне послушать Ринпоче эти 3 часа например, а если я хочу себя развлечь, то тогда я хочу что-то приятное и красивое, для удовольствия.
> А смотреть на помойку это сомнительное удовольствие.
> Сочувствую, конечно, людям, которым свой смысл жизни приходится искать среди всего этого.


Не поделитесь, в чем же, по-вашему,  смысл жизни и как его осуществить?

----------


## Аурум

> Я что-то в какой-то момент жизни поняла, что поскольку смысл жизни и как его осуществить я уже нашла, то ковыряться в помойках мне больше не за чем, поэтому я такие фильмы больше не смотрю, не читаю такую литературу и т.д. А смотрю что-то приятное и красивое, потому что если я хочу время с пользой провести, то лучше мне послушать Ринпоче эти 3 часа например, а если я хочу себя развлечь, то тогда я хочу что-то приятное и красивое, для удовольствия.
> А смотреть на помойку это сомнительное удовольствие.
> Сочувствую, конечно, людям, которым свой смысл жизни приходится искать среди всего этого.


Абсолютно с вами согласен!
Я тоже считаю, что в жизни чернухи и так хватает. Ходить смотреть на дерьмо и всякое гуро в кинотеатр как-то не тянет.

----------


## Буль

> Нет, просто сидящая впереди интеллегентная бабушка от созерцания вываливающихся внутренностей из распоротого живота после арканарской резни в конце фильма очень охала, видно было что ей нехорошо.


... надеюсь... что эта режиссёрская... задумка... сподвигла ту бабушку на что-то "разумное, доброе, вечное", то, на что без этой сцены бабушка не смогла бы решиться...

----------

ullu (03.04.2014)

----------


## Буль

> Не поделитесь, в чем же, по-вашему,  смысл жизни и как его осуществить?


Не знаю уж что ответит ullu, а я бы сказал так: "у каждого, мил человек, смысл жизни разен". Вы "Бежин луг" читали когда-нибудь? Раньше его в школах преподавали. Там и ответ.

----------

ullu (03.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Не поделитесь, в чем же, по-вашему,  смысл жизни и как его осуществить?


Для меня сейчас мой смысл жизни в том , что бы узнать свою истинную природу, как это мне осуществить этому учит Ринпоче. 
Какой смысл жизни у других и как им его осуществить я не знаю.

----------

Буль (03.04.2014)

----------


## Лайммилл

> А он разве шёл в кинотеатрах? Ну я как бы посмотрел в своё время и его "Остров" посмотрел, и "Самаритянку", как по мне - он унылый. Единственное исключение, конечно, "Весна, Лето, Осень, Зима... и снова весна" - но там режиссёр, будучи католиком кажется, тоже какую-то сомнительную мораль вывел.


Кое-где показывали. Я ходил на "Остров", и смотреть на большом экране, как девушка засовывает рыболовные крючки себе в промежность -- это то еще "удовольствие", я Вам доложу. В этот момент весь первый ряд (вместе со мной) мужиков положил ногу на ногу и скривился. Ну, а мой друг ходил на какой-то другой фильм Ким Ки Дука с расчлененкой бензопилой, так там народ просто выбегал на улицу и нервно курил, пережидая особо яркие эпизоды.

----------


## Буль

> Кое-где показывали. Я ходил на "Остров", и смотреть на большом экране, как девушка засовывает рыболовные крючки себе в промежность -- это то еще "удовольствие", я Вам доложу. В этот момент весь первый ряд (вместе со мной) мужиков положил ногу на ногу и скривился. Ну, а мой друг ходил на какой-то другой фильм Ким Ки Дука с расчлененкой бензопилой, так там народ просто выбегал на улицу и нервно курил, пережидая особо яркие эпизоды.


 :Confused:  ну и надо оно?

а зачем... она туда запихивала??

----------


## Лайммилл

> ну и надо оно?


Ну, больше я на него не ходил.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (03.04.2014)

----------


## Лайммилл

> ну и надо оно?
> 
> а зачем... она туда запихивала??


Да она очень хотела удержать мужика, который до этого попытался совершить самоубийство, проглотив крючки и выдернув их наружу -- дело в том, что действие происходило в окруженном водой плавучем доме, где мужик скрывался от органов, так как до этого убил свою жену за измену, а при плановом рейде полиции оказалось, что в этой хибаре просто больше ничего нет. Тетка, следящая за этими домами, его спасла и от смерти, и от полицейских, но вот влюбить в себя не сумела, а он собирался дальше в бега. Поскольку, как я уже сказал, в этом домишке на воде ничего больше не было, она ничего лучше не придумала, чем заставить его физически вернуться таким образом. Да, забыл сказать, что она немая была и договориться на словах с ним не могла.  :Smilie:

----------


## Greedy

> а зачем... она туда запихивала??


Парнишку удержать хотела.

----------


## Буль

> Да она очень хотела удержать мужика, который до этого попытался совершить самоубийство, проглотив крючки и выдернув их наружу -- дело в том, что действие происходило в окруженном водой плавучем доме, где мужик скрывался от органов, так как до этого убил свою жену за измену, а при плановом рейде полиции оказалось, что в этой хибаре просто больше ничего нет. Тетка, следящая за этими домами, его спасла и от смерти, и от полицейских, но вот влюбить в себя не сумела, а он собирался дальше в бега. Поскольку, как я уже сказал, в этом домишке на воде ничего больше не было, она ничего лучше не придумала, чем заставить его физически вернуться таким образом. Да, забыл сказать, что она немая была и договориться на словах с ним не могла.


О, будды! Точно не пойду. Зачем всё это моей психике?
Спасибо, Лайммилл! Уберёг.

----------

Кузьмич (04.04.2014), Нико (06.04.2014)

----------


## sergey

> Я что-то в какой-то момент жизни поняла, что поскольку смысл жизни и как его осуществить я уже нашла, то ковыряться в помойках мне больше не за чем, поэтому я такие фильмы больше не смотрю, не читаю такую литературу и т.д. А смотрю что-то приятное и красивое, потому что если я хочу время с пользой провести, то лучше мне послушать Ринпоче эти 3 часа например, а если я хочу себя развлечь, то тогда я хочу что-то приятное и красивое, для удовольствия.


ullu, а вы ведь кажется смотрели "Игры престолов"? Так там вроде бы тоже и убийств, и жестокости немало (сериал сам не смотрел, читал книгу).

----------


## Алик

> Не знаю уж что ответит ullu, а я бы сказал так: "у каждого, мил человек, смысл жизни разен". Вы "Бежин луг" читали когда-нибудь? Раньше его в школах преподавали. Там и ответ.


У каждого человека ум "разен", поэтому он и выдумывает себе разные смыслы. От Вас подобного ответа не ожидал (.

----------


## Алик

> Для меня сейчас мой смысл жизни в том , что бы узнать свою истинную природу, как это мне осуществить этому учит Ринпоче. 
> Какой смысл жизни у других и как им его осуществить я не знаю.


Т.е. смысл жизни может меняться? И у каждого свой?

----------


## ullu

> ullu, а вы ведь кажется смотрели "Игры престолов"? Так там вроде бы тоже и убийств, и жестокости немало (сериал сам не смотрел, читал книгу).


Ага  :Smilie:  Там картинка красивая, драконы и Ланистер средний скоро хорошим станет, если Мартин его не убьет раньше.

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. смысл жизни может меняться? И у каждого свой?


Ну да. А что вас смущает здесь? С чем вы не согласны?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.04.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ну да. А что вас смущает здесь? С чем вы не согласны?


Не то, чтобы смущает, но ... Все, что "варится" в голове - мысли, образы, представления - это иллюзии, что общего у них с этим миром? Смысл жизни - очередная иллюзия, придуманная рассудком. Как и деление на красивое и некрасивое...
Истинная природа всегда и везде: как может рыба искать воду, а птица воздух?

----------


## ullu

> Не то, чтобы смущает, но ... Все, что "варится" в голове - мысли, образы, представления - это иллюзии, что общего у них с этим миром? Смысл жизни - очередная иллюзия, придуманная рассудком. Как и деление на красивое и некрасивое...
> Истинная природа всегда и везде: как может рыба искать воду, а птица воздух?


Но с этой точки зрения тогда мне вообще не понятно зачем идти в кино?

----------


## Алик

> Но с этой точки зрения тогда мне вообще не понятно зачем идти в кино?


Для постижения Учения нужен развитый ум: правильные фильмы , как и правильные  книги не дают уму зачахнуть  :Smilie:  К тому же,  удовольствие - это приятная иллюзия, зачем от нее  отказываться?  :Smilie:

----------

Влад К (04.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Для постижения Учения нужен развитый ум: правильные фильмы , как и правильные  книги не дают уму зачахнуть  К тому же,  удовольствие - это приятная иллюзия, зачем от нее  отказываться?


Ну я и говорю что лучше я Ринпоче послушаю, это как-то мне больше продвинет в постижении учения, чем вид вываливающихся кишок на весь экран.
А удовольствие тоже от этого зрелища сомнительное, ну для меня. 
Так что получается что фильм ни уму, ни сердцу. Такой вот.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (05.04.2014)

----------


## Алик

> Ну я и говорю что лучше я Ринпоче послушаю, это как-то мне больше продвинет в постижении учения, чем вид вываливающихся кишок на весь экран.
> А удовольствие тоже от этого зрелища сомнительное, ну для меня. 
> Так что получается что фильм ни уму, ни сердцу. Такой вот.


Судя по всему, экранизация Стругацких неблагодарное дело.

----------


## ullu

> Судя по всему, экранизация Стругацких неблагодарное дело.


Ну, Чародеи так прекрасны вышли )

----------


## Алик

> Ну, Чародеи так прекрасны вышли )


Так там ведь ничего общего с "Понедельник начинается в субботу" нет. Совершенно самостоятельное произведение  :Smilie:

----------


## Поляков

> Зачем всё это моей психике?


Ради эстетического впечатления. Зачем еще в кино ходить?

----------

Нико (10.04.2014)

----------


## ullu

> Так там ведь ничего общего с "Понедельник начинается в субботу" нет. Совершенно самостоятельное произведение


Ну может так и надо Стругацких снимать? :Smilie:   :Big Grin:

----------

Алик (07.04.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (07.04.2014)

----------


## Дмитрий Светлов

Посмотрел. Скучный, неприятный, неинтересный фильм.
Вся картина крупным планом. Все персонажи уродливые и негигиеничные (сморкаются, едят сопли, кашляют, харкают, пердят, копошатся в грязи, во время казней показывают внутренности и отрубленные части тел). На этом всегда делается акцент (крупные планы, макросъемка). Персонажи с именами, совпадающими с именами из книги Стругацких, постоянно где-то ходят, где грязь, дождь и разруха (нет панорам, всегда крупные планы), издают нечленораздельные звуки, говорят отрывистыми репликами, которые очень сложно увязать в какой-то разговор. То есть нет ни глубоких, понятных диалогов, ни динамики. Сюжет построен так, что, если ты читал книгу, то кое-где можешь догадаться или узнать знакомые сцены (например, разговор Руматы с Будахом). Если не читал, что все для тебя будет просто видеорядом. Можно сказать, что сюжета нет. Нет как таковой четкой завязки, нарастания напряжения, кульминации. Просто народ ходит, кашляет, переговаривается, пачкает себя в грязи, убивает кого-то и т. п. Фильм длится примерно 3,5 часа. Все.

----------


## Аурум

Легче всего вызвать у человека чувство отвращение, жалость. Покажи мучающегося и умирающего ребёнка или котёнка — вот и слёзы зала. Покажи крупным планом фекалии, разложившийся труп подержи в кадре подольше — вот тебе и рвотный рефлекс у зала. А возмущающимся всегда можно с надрывом сказать, стуча себя кулаком в грудь: "Я правду жизни показываю!!!"

----------

